# Leather vs nylon occidental tool belts



## Procarpenter204 (Nov 11, 2012)

Wondering how well Occidentals nylon belts hold up cause right now I'm leaning towards the leather beltless systems


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Leather is better once it is worn in. Everything else is much cheaper..


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

My Occidental leathers lasted 25 years...:thumbsup:


----------



## neill (Sep 29, 2011)

i used to wear the occidental leather pro framers. great bags but very heavy.


----------



## Procarpenter204 (Nov 11, 2012)

neil what are you wearing now i think im telling the wife to get me some leather occys from Prime fasteners for xmas only place in winnipeg that i know supplys them


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Procarpenter204 said:


> neil what are you wearing now i think im telling the wife to get me some leather occys from Prime fasteners for xmas only place in winnipeg that i know supplys them



Prime sells Oxys in Winterpeg?

Not here in Halifax... 

Do they have Utilikilts at that location? I should pop over to our store and see what they can do for me.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

Procarpenter204 said:


> Wondering how well Occidentals nylon belts hold up cause right now I'm leaning towards the leather beltless systems


I wear the leather belt less, I have every day for about 13 years now the suspenders were replaced about 5 years ago, they did finally rot and break. 
The bags are pretty worn but still function. I just ordered the new 6 bag belt less framer system:thumbsup:

I can't wait til it arives:clap::clap:


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

Having the tape holder on my shoulder was a bit clumsy but their is a spot for it on the right. At least their is with the old bags, hope the same is true with the new ones.


----------



## neill (Sep 29, 2011)

Procarpenter204 said:


> neil what are you wearing now i think im telling the wife to get me some leather occys from Prime fasteners for xmas only place in winnipeg that i know supplys them


just wearing a task apron style belt made of nubuck. way lighter and wearing the bags on the front keeps them from pulling your pants down (especially for those of us with an ass like hank hill).

but the occidental's are extremely well made and well thought out. just too heavy for me and not really suited to someone who does as much finish work as they do framing.


----------



## Procarpenter204 (Nov 11, 2012)

Brutus yes that what they told me Friday I'm going to pop in there Monday to confirm its only a few blocks away 

Saw co ya there beltless look phenomenal thanks for the imput I'm super excited for xmas cause I'm putting that on my top spot lol:thumbup:


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

They are worth the money.
I'm a big guy, 4x they are the most comfortable set I've ever owned.
Getting rid of the belt makes more room for the belly to hang:laughing::laughing:


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

I've had both. Nylons take a while to break in like the leathers, but quicker. 

Love both sets but now that my leathers are getting more broken in I love them.


----------



## jdorpaudi (Nov 11, 2010)

ive never seen occidental at prime in winnipeg. i talked to guy there about a year ago and he had no idea what they ever were.
i have a leather setup and just bought a nylon set in minneapolis. have yet to use it though.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

Be sure to rub in mink oil every once in a while on your leather Occys. Keeps them looking good.


----------



## Procarpenter204 (Nov 11, 2012)

Jd I called today and guess what they just got them in at there winnipeg location!!! 

And that's for the mink oil tip


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

This is what I use:

http://www.kiwicampdry.com/mink-oil.aspx


----------



## wooddan (Jan 26, 2008)

Having oxy leathers for 5 years i will say they are extremly heavy and i had wish i got nylon s. however my 2 of my co workers have bought oxy nylons in the the past few years. I like to think we work fairly evenly and my leathers have very little wear.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I have the Leather Occidental Tool Belts.


----------



## aib1015 (Mar 4, 2013)

*the finisher 9525(nylon)*

I'm in need of a new belt and have been trying to decide on which set of oxys I want to get. I've always had leather bags but am considering switching and getting a nylon set. It would be nice to lighten the load a bit(I like to carry a good bit of tools on me). I do mainly small framing (framing changes,decks, etc.) and a good bit of trim. I really like the leather 7 bagger but just don't think I really need all of that anymore. I have been considering the finisher 9525 set up( http://www.bestbelt.com/product.php?sku=9525 ) with maybe an extra tool holder and extra bag when needed. Just wondering if anyone happens to have any experience with this set and just how durable is the nylon? I've always used leather some I'm a little iffy on the fabric poches.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

if prime here was selling occis they`d be like $700 instead of $350. ******* rip off artists. i honestly hate that place


----------

